# Flower Heart - Macro of Orange Gazania



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Comments welcome!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 28, 2012)

WHOA!! :heart: this!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow, amazing detail!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

sm4him said:


> WHOA!! :heart: this!



Thank you, Sharon! I thought it turned out well! Did you see the latest Pop Floral #7? This was from that flower...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Wow, amazing detail!



Thank you, Joshua! I find pollen beautiful in shots like this.. love doing them!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 29, 2012)

hahahaha.. lots of views, few comments! Slightly different version.. less crop, a bit lighter...


----------



## Aristoheliam (Jul 29, 2012)

Very beautiful! Vivrant colours, my favourite .


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Aristoheliam, I never said "Thank you!"  So Thank you!


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 14, 2012)

Yup for these static flower shots D800's 36mp + good lens + crop = pwn

Nice shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Yup for these static flower shots D800's 36mp + good lens + crop = pwn
> 
> Nice shot.



Thank you! I love the D800! It really does take nice photos... (especially in AUTO mode!)  lol!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 14, 2012)

HOLY CRAP. WOW.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> HOLY CRAP. WOW.



WOW.. a woman..ALMOST Speechless! I have almost achieved every man's ultimate desire!!! YAAAAY!    


Thanks, btw!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Yup for these static flower shots D800's 36mp + good lens + crop = pwn
> 
> Nice shot.



btw.. the second posted picture.. only crop was to a standard format... no crop to enhance image. That is the actual size I shot with my macro focus stack... a LOT of images in that stack!


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Yup for these static flower shots D800's 36mp + good lens + crop = pwn
> ...




Crop to enhance you mean like going over 100%?  I never go over 100 because then the sharpness is $#!+

Btw, I wanna get into focus stacking as well, do you use a rail or is this hand held? I am trying to do handhelds this sharp with my 180mm and its impossible.  At 1:1 I can even go up to 1/250 shutter and its still blurry as all hell.  I am thinking about picking up a focusing rail for my tripod


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > sovietdoc said:
> ...



The first photo was a crop of the second photo. The second photo is full size except for a crop on the sides.. nothing at all on the height. Just  cropped the full size original to an 11x14 format.. that is all.  Just  for fun.. I will post a 100% crop of this when I get home. 

I do use a focus rail.... manual right now, although I purchased a Stackshot, just haven't had time to play with it. I do shoot almost all of my macro handheld, but normally if I am going to stack, I put it on the tripod. You saw the handheld focus stacks I did... and they came out pretty well, but not like the tripod / focus rail shots do.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Promised 100% crop of the original in this thread:


----------



## sm4him (Aug 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Promised 100% crop of the original in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 17017



OH. Oh MY. That is...well, actually, I'm currently fresh out of adequate adjectives to describe this...Spectacular will have to do, I suppose.  100% crop?!!?? I've seen many, many florals (my own included) that don't look that sharp *before* cropping!
That is just...inspiring!


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

sm4him....you crack me up!! I have to share w/ you that I read most of your excited reactions like you are cumming....lol 
The MY OH MY's,  Wow...OH.....WOW's and other phrases you post!! You just so excitable...lol I love it!! Don't hold back!!

Charlie....sorry for the side track! lol Very cool bud!! The detail is just crazy as well as the colors!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sharon.. thank you! I thought it was interesting... but I posted it more to show the scale of the previous photos. I do love being able to see each of those little pollen grains, kind of cool!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

mishele said:


> sm4him....you crack me up!! I have to share w/ you that I read most of your excited reactions like you are cumming....lol
> The MY OH MY's,  Wow...OH.....WOW's and other phrases you post!! You just so excitable...lol I love it!! Don't hold back!!
> 
> Charlie....sorry for the side track! lol Very cool bud!! The detail is just crazy as well as the colors!!



ROTFLMAO!  hahahahah! Mishele, you just royally cracked me up, and I can only imagine the expression and blush on Sharon's part when she reads this! But it is nice to know that my photos are associated with orgasms! 

Thanks, btw! I am really "grooving" on flower and bug photography right now!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 15, 2012)

mishele said:


> sm4him....you crack me up!! I have to share w/ you that I read most of your excited reactions like you are cumming....lol
> The MY OH MY's,  Wow...OH.....WOW's and other phrases you post!! You just so excitable...lol I love it!! Don't hold back!!
> 
> Charlie....sorry for the side track! lol Very cool bud!! The detail is just crazy as well as the colors!!



:blushing:  LOL!  Wow...is it hot in here, or is just me? :lmao:
What's funny is that my friends and family would tell you that I am just about the LEAST excitable person they know.  I tend to have a very flat affect and they can never quite figure out whether I'm kidding or serious. I quite like that. 



cgipson1 said:


> Sharon.. thank you! I thought it was interesting... but I posted it more to show the scale of the previous photos. I do love being able to see each of those little pollen grains, kind of cool!



Yeah, I definitely love that first photo the most...but I am simply astounded by the clarity there is on that 100% crop. And I agree--those little tiny pollen grains standing out like that, that's just TOO cool. Which I'm pretty sure is an indication that there is something not quite right with me--that I can get that excited about little pollen grains! :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL I can't help it!! I might start reacting to post that way...lol Good times!! Love it!! It adds a little something to the boring reading of threads!!

Charlie, I'm enjoying your "grooving" as well!!


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him....you crack me up!! I have to share w/ you that I read most of your excited reactions like you are cumming....lol
> ...



Please whatever you do....PLEASE..... DON'T STOP!! Don't STOP!! OH GOD....please don't stop posting your excitement!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

mishele said:


> LOL I can't help it!!* I might start reacting to post that way...lol Good times!! Love it!! It adds a little something to the boring reading of threads!!*
> 
> Charlie, I'm enjoying your "grooving" as well!!



I will if you will!   Ohh ohh.. Mish, oh Baby, your flower shots... uuuuuhhhh! WOW! 

I am glad you like them!   That makes me happy for some reason...


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 15, 2012)

*WOW.* That is all.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> *WOW.* That is all.



hahahaha... Thank you! I am really feeling like I should crawl under my desk and hide now... I am not used to large red capital WOW's being used to describe my stuff.... :blushing:


:hugs:


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2012)

Niiiiiiiice! You keep posting great things like this and you'll set a high bar for yourself. Next time you post a not-so-great photo, we'll beat you! 
Just kiddin' hahaha

I always like to try to find room for improvement when providing feedback. Sometimes, like this one, it's harder than others... But if I were to say anything here, is that I don't like the petals in the bottom part cropped as they are now. Not sure how would I fix this, but probably a different perspective could help.

Anyway, keep it up!


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 15, 2012)

Your work is outstanding! I really look up to you. Everything you post is just incredible!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Niiiiiiiice! You keep posting great things like this and you'll set a high bar for yourself. Next time you post a not-so-great photo, we'll beat you!
> Just kiddin' hahaha
> 
> I always like to try to find room for improvement when providing feedback. Sometimes, like this one, it's harder than others... But if I were to say anything here, is that I don't like the petals in the bottom part cropped as they are now. Not sure how would I fix this, but probably a different perspective could help.
> ...



Martin, thank you! I am not sure what I would do about the petal cropping either! lol! I had seriously considered removing enough petals on one side to allow a true flat perspective, but didn't do it. I will have to try that next time.. see if it helps!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Your work is outstanding! I really look up to you. Everything you post is just incredible!



Thank you very much, this means a lot to me.


----------

